# HOLY FUCK!



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Alright so today I went to the supplement store, got some protein powder and stuff. And since it was my first time there the guy gave me a free pre-work out drink.

So I took that drink, went for a run outside for 30 min, then came home and started lifting weights. while lifting weights i almost passed out. so i stopped there and i noticed that i was feeling really shitty. I went upstairs to lay down but it was getting worse

Next thing you know I am laying on the ground with a jug of orange juice and a shit load of water trying to calm myself down. Now I think for the first time in my life im having a panic attack.

My heart is beating super fast, im shaking a bit, and i feel like im going to fucking die.

So i searched that shit up and found out it has 300mg of caffine in it. Well i quit drinking coffee or any caffine a long time ago.

I was ready to call someone to take me to the hospital but ive calmed down a bit.

And the best part is I work in about 15 minutes from now.

This day is going awesome


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

my heart rate is about 100 bpm


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

In all seriousness: Take some Aspirin.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Being the worry wart that I am, I called poison control and asked if I had taken a lethal dosage and I clearly didn't hahaha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

like I've said, DP, anxiety, panic are all the same thing, it's just the different circumstances and personalities what makes them look different.

stimulating stuff like caffeine can trigger it but all that is really happening is just a totally normal body reaction to caffeine, but you start to fear it, then you start to become fearful of the fear and the whole feeling.

it's just the hyperawareness that comes with anxiety. nothing serious. drinking caffeine is actually a good way to overcome panic disorder.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jayd said:


> Being the worry wart that I am, I called poison control and asked if I had taken a lethal dosage and I clearly didn't hahaha.


LOL... awesome.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> LOL... awesome.


Hahaha I know right. Thats how I've always been growing up, I'm such a worry wart. Thats probably one of the reasons why I am predisposition to DP


----------

